# Como funciona un microfono?



## shadow_x (Oct 31, 2008)

hola estoy intentano realizar un microfono con una Pastilla tipo condensador (Electret) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




pero no entiendo com hacer para que reciva; quiero alterar un voltaje directo de 6v (4 pilas) y comvertirlo en niveles de voltajes distitntos a partir de el sonido que se le imprima a la pastilla y visualizar todo en una serie de leds. algunos profesosres me dicen que se puede conectar la pastilla directamente al circuito pero otros me dicen que hay que hacer otro circuito y unirlos. alguien me podria explicar esto?


----------



## Mandrake (Nov 5, 2008)

El microfono solo no puede hacerlo, tienes que agregarle un circuito que compara la señal con diferentes niveles de voltaje. Chequea esto:

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/vumetro/index.htm

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/vumetro2/index.htm


----------



## shadow_x (Nov 9, 2008)

interesante; muchas gracias, intentare aplicar un circuito similar al KA2284 pues es dificil de conseguir aqui en tampico


----------



## zaiz (Nov 9, 2008)

Esos circuitos te funcionan si primero le pones un pre al micrófono, de otra forma no verás resultados.


----------



## electrodan (Nov 9, 2008)

Primero haces un preamplificador para electret y después un vúmetro.


----------



## shadow_x (Nov 12, 2008)

aganme el favor, si no es mucha molestia, de checar este circuito ya con un pre y un amplificador; al principio la relacion era vuena de 40mv a 4v pero me dava tanto el positivo como el negativo (-4) y mi circuito empesabaa fallar (almenos en simulacion) asi que agregue un puente de diodos para obtener solo positivos y vuala! ya tenigo positivos (onda azul en la grafica); ahora agregue el lm3914 para usarlo como "vumetro", el capacitor me permite estabilizar la onda en directa y el boton es un "reset". que opinan? creen que jale? mañana voy a aser mis pruevas en protoboard y luego les platico. pero si tienen algun comentario, aclaracion o algo es bien benido.

PD. tambien agrego el diseño en livewire por si alguien le intereza o tiene alguna de idea para usarlo.


----------

